# Green Dust Algae?



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Unless I missed it, you didn't state the size of your tank (gallons)- that's important given the lighting you're using.


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

You are right I will add it in the OP but it's a 60 gallon 48 x 12 x 24 tall.

Light is 24 inches from the substrate.

There are also glass tops on the tank as well, it's not open.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

So, are you running 4 bulbs - each 54 w T5 HO's ?


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Recently yes, but for the large majority of the time I had been running just two.

When I got the two new 10,000K White bulbs the brightness of the four bulbs looked real well, so I tried that out for a week or so. 

The cloudiness/discoloration of the water started before that (I Believe). A water change helped the situation, but it has since come back.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

IMO, running 4 X 54w T5 HO's for any length of time is too much light intensity for a 60 gal low-tech tank. You'd need to be using pressurized CO2 for that level of lighting.
So in my view, it would only serve to worsen your algae problem.
2 X 54w T5 HO's is fine for your low-tech tank.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm in agreement with Paul.
You can run four bulbs, but would need the fixture approx. eight inches above the surface of the water.
Two bulbs at 54 watts should be plenty and these too may need to be raised for low tech.
As for the cloudy water,,reduce feeding's,increase size of water changes,increase filtration, and see if condition's don't improve.


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

discuspaul said:


> IMO, running 4 X 54w T5 HO's for any length of time is too much light intensity for a 60 gal low-tech tank. You'd need to be using pressurized CO2 for that level of lighting.
> So in my view, it would only serve to worsen your algae problem.
> 2 X 54w T5 HO's is fine for your low-tech tank.


Thanks, will go back to just the two bulbs as I have been doing the entire time. I think the cloudy water is what is hurting the viewing ability and I need to fix.

Bump:


roadmaster said:


> I'm in agreement with Paul.
> You can run four bulbs, but would need the fixture approx. eight inches above the surface of the water.
> Two bulbs at 54 watts should be plenty and these too may need to be raised for low tech.
> As for the cloudy water,,reduce feeding's,increase size of water changes,increase filtration, and see if condition's don't improve.


Reduce feedings? As in lessen the amount of zucchini I am putting in my tank? Otherwise there are no real feedings.

I did replace filter cartridges last night as the previous ones were fairly dirty.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's a bit of further advice for you:
- If you don't have a UV sterilizer, see if you can borrow one for a few days to use in your tank. Several days of UV operation should significantly clear up the green water haze, as the UV will pick up the free-floating algae spores & destroy them.

- On a longer term basis, I've found that using Seachem Purigen 24/7 will not only maintain good water quality in your tank, but will produce & maintain crystal water clarity. Try it, you'll see for yourself.


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Do I just place the purigen in my filter? Just do filter pad/purigen/filter pad?

Seeing about purchasing a UV sterilizer, found a cheap one on craigslist. Not sure exactly how they work, but I figure I can figure it out, unsure if I will need a pump to run it through since I have only a HOB filter.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Just place the Purigen bag in a position in your filter where you feel it will get the most water flow/circulation throughout the Purigen beads for best efficiency.

If the UV is a stand alone, self-contained unit that goes fully immersed in the tank, that will work very well. That's what I use, and I'm very happy with it. It's a JBJ Submariner, and it's a keeper as far as I'm concerned. I use it separately with an AC 110 HOB filter.

I've never used a unit which is combined within a filtration system set-up so I can't comment on that. Far as I know, you wouldn't need an extra pump for it to function as advertised.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Gavin Citrus said:


> Thanks, will go back to just the two bulbs as I have been doing the entire time. I think the cloudy water is what is hurting the viewing ability and I need to fix.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


 
Yes, reduce the food by maybe one half for no more stock than you have.
I see lot's of snail's which to me indicates plenty of food.
A few water changes every week maybe three,would in my view help remove algae spores from the system, along with tannin's if present.
Good call with regard's to cleaning the filter media = cleaner water.
UV sterilizer if green water persist's is alway's an option/tool.
Just time passing, with afore mentioned suggestion's is I think what I might try.
Should not need to get desperate while growing aquatic weed's but we all do at some point , and are willing to try all manner of fixes while desperately wanting next day result's not unlike those who medicate their fishes.:hihi:
Me think's I'm rambling so....


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Well I appreciate the rambling. I have a conundrum when trying to vacuum the substrate as the tank is loaded with shrimps. The little ones struggle to get out of the way. I always check closely but some of the babied are tiny.

Anyway I'm going to do a 50% WC tomorrow along with changing the filters and won't feed any zucchini this week. Never know how much zucchini to feed as the otos and shrimp devour it when fed.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Gavin Citrus said:


> Well I appreciate the rambling. I have a conundrum when trying to vacuum the substrate as the tank is loaded with shrimps. The little ones struggle to get out of the way. I always check closely but some of the babied are tiny.
> 
> Anyway I'm going to do a 50% WC tomorrow along with changing the filters and won't feed any zucchini this week. Never know how much zucchini to feed as the otos and shrimp devour it when fed.


 
I would not do larger water changes than normal just more frequently to help rid the system of the algae spores
Would also not try and do too much at one time so system remains fairly stable.
Cleaning glass,cleaning filter material (in dechlorinated water),big water changes,vaccuming substrate where you are able is best done in increment's over a few day's or by week's end rather than all at once.


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

So a water change helped immensely. When I clean the sides with a paper towel it's brown and seems like it takes a bit of work to clean. 

I'm not convinced this isn't diatom growth on the sides. However, the cloudy water I cannot explain as much. Going to up to twice weekly water changes and back to running only two bulbs in the tank.


----------



## TeamKRF (Apr 30, 2013)

-Before the cloudy water started did you recently do any plant trimming?
-Some floating plants would help in access nutrient uptake & light issues (being to bright).
-Try and thin out or get rid of totally "pest snails", their poo helps aid green water growth. Substitute with nerite types to consume algae or Amano Shrimp.
-UV sterilizer will help a lot.
-Did you out right put new filters in or clean/rinse old ones? Putting in out right new ones may have kicked a mini cycle do to loss of #'s of beneficial bacteria.
-Meanwhile keep up with large WC Once-Twice a week, 50%. Prepare the water the day/night before you plan on doing the WC and let it sit in (clean) bucket(s) till you do.

Good luck


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes I did some plant trimming before the cloudiness, I have to trim almost weekly or my what I believe is rotala vietnam grows almost out of the tank.

I trim the rotala about weekly, and remove a few dying Echinodorus leaves every few weeks.

Is their poo something other than ammonia? My stock level on this tank is so tiny. Again I don't mind getting rid of them, not a huge fan of them. In 60 gallons of water how many pest snails would it take? I think most of the pest snails just cling to the glass, cleaning what I think is diatoms.

I put in new ones completely... I do understand the mini cycle, but with the small current bioload I would find it difficult to think a mini cycle would be a major problem.

Why do I need to prepare the water the day before? I don't necessarily have that ability, is this something I really need to be doing? This is definitely an interesting set of questions.


----------



## TeamKRF (Apr 30, 2013)

small trimmings are fine. If large trimming happened the balance would have been thrown off a lot as far as nutrient (nitrate uptake leaving algae(s) more/extra food). A good WC will help after a large trimming and may want to watch levels for next week or two after.

I have a 2.5gal Amano shrimp larvae release tank with about 5-10 pond snails to clean up left over food...I have to vacuum the snail poo out once every week or it tends to look like my intended substrate. How ever many snails "you see" in tank via on glass or substrate or gravel times that number by at least 10 and that would give you an idea of how many snails you have. I have nothing against snails, in fact i tend to use them for certain things in the eco system of a tank, just control numbers. ways to thin or get rid of are; clown loach, crayfish, assassin snail careful of other inhabitants compatibility. Can also try "API algaefix" this will clear up water (temporarily till true problem/balance is corrected) and kill off a good portion if not all snails do to copper level in treatment. This treatment should not be used with shrimp cause of the copper levels.

The mini cycle might just be a bump in the road. you'll know by testing your nitrites, a balanced tank would read 0ppm and same with ammonia at 0ppm. Generally when changing out filters i would suggest that you rinse the old filter out in a bucket and put the new filter in same said bucket and squeeze a few times to absorb some of the bacteria into new sponge. Only time i put all new in my filters is when i switched to ceramic rings and bio balls, 2yrs on same filters just rinsed out in bucket of dechlorinated water and put back in filter.

as far as water prep and leaving it sit overnight... last time you had a glass of water and let it sit out over night and came back to it in the morning you will notice your glass of water isn't as clean "looking" as it did when you first poured it. Settling and separation of dissolved solids at the bottom, phosphates, mag, calc, ect., which will aid green water and other algae. As far as ability, room for or having enough buckets for a water change. Could always buy either Home depot, Menard, lowes 5gal bucket with lids or even Rubbermaid bin(s). Fill, cover, and store in a closet or somewhere near tank as to not have to carry far or at all. (i also use a water pump to pump water from my 5gal buckets to the tanks, easier than lifting 5 gallon bucket up to tank or dumping pitchers in, more control, less effort).

Had a 40Tall i battled cloudy/green water in for about 6-8 months and when i got it all balanced and cleared up looking great... front bottom seal blew out draining 10 gallons out on the floor for me to wake up to (actually the other half woke to it first in turn i woke to an alarm, the likes i've never heard before, with no snooze button).


----------



## TeamKRF (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd thought I'd mention also that i won my battle with cloudy/green water naturally (no chemicals) with RELIGIOUS large WC 75% 2 even 3 times a week for last 3 weeks of problem and that seemed to work the best.


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Doing twice weekly water changes. That is helping.

I do believe it's coincidence but I wanted to comment. I had never been dosing Iron until recently (when the green water is occurring). I changed the water and everything stayed clear, until yesterday I did my Iron fert (FLourish Iron) and now today the green water is back.

Is there any correlation or is this just purely coincidence? I'm debating skipping the iron dosage next week and see what happens.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Green water? Low CO2, high light.


----------



## TeamKRF (Apr 30, 2013)

algae(s) love iron. could also try upping the dosage of potassium to help plants use up nutrients. I also stopped dosing the tank i had problems with cause i was changing so much water volume per week i would have been just dumping $$$ down the drain. With that said "PPS-PRO" dosing would work as a regimen if you wanted to keep some nutrients in water column during this period.

By the By...i read that "Green Water" is an airborne pathogen...


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*cloudy waterr*

In my opinion , you don't have near enough filtration for a 60 gallon tank. I would double the filtration and add filter floss and I bet the cloudy water will go away. I have a 55 gallon that i. use to run an aquaclear 70 hob and had to add a 120 before my water cleared.If you are wiping brown from the glass , it has to be diatoms. As you probably already know , will go away in time.


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Man these UV Sterilizers are awesome!

I just ordered one and this week before it even arrived the water has started clearing 

Obviously I've finally over come whatever was out of balance as the water is reversing back to clear and the sterilizer is still in transit.


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Still no UV Sterilizer, but the tank has become so clear now, even more clear than before the Green/Cloudy water began.

All I did was remove the carbon from the filters and replace with just filter floss.

I continued dosing fertilizers, albeit I quit doing Flourish Iron on the same days as Flourish.

I initially reduced photoperiod to 6 hours, but after two weeks of that doing nothing I took it back to 7 at which it was when it magically started to clear.

I did 50% water changes weekly, which cleared it initially then it came back. And honestly it started resolving on it's own with no water change (And now I'm back to my 33% weekly water change regimen). 

Anyway here are some updated photos.


----------



## TeamKRF (Apr 30, 2013)

Nicely done. Patience & Persistence. Thats gotta feel good.

On another note that carbon was probably filtering out "all" your iron in the water column. IMO its best to leave carbon out of tanks you plan on dosing nutrients especially those with red plants requiring lots of iron.


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for that, I was noticing potassium deficiency as well but that appears to be clearing up.

In general I think no carbon should be a smart thing, dumb newbie me just bought the prepackaged filter inserts for the HOB.


----------

